
Space’s Trash Collector? A Japanese Entrepreneur Wants the Job - endswapper
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/11/28/science/space-junk-astroscale.html
======
zeehr0
I bet this guy spent a lot of time reading "planetes". Awesome work!

